# Potty interviewed on TV Skywriter!



## patskywriter (May 26, 2014)

I had the distinct pleasure of interviewing Potty on my livestreaming show, TV Skywriter. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;IxVWRo6wIyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxVWRo6wIyI[/video]


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2014)

Wow! That's fantastic Potstir! Congratulations on the interview and thank you pat (you're such a beautiful lady!) for sharing this with us. 

By the way, Pots, after all your claims... you really _are_ pretty.


----------



## patskywriter (May 27, 2014)

LOL, thanks, Gumby.


----------



## Potty (May 27, 2014)

Heh, thanks Gumby! Maybe now some of my flirts might not go unnoticed?  

I was really nervous when doing this, you can tell because I'm fidgeting lots and keep touching my face. But I think I did a pretty decent job for my first ever live interview! Thank you so much, Pat, for having me on your show! It was actually quite a lot of fun and now that I've popped my cherry I think I would be lot more comfortable if I ever have to do it again. 

I might be assuming too much here, but are you hoping to maybe get one or two other forum members interested in being on your show?


----------



## PiP (May 27, 2014)

Great interview, Pots!


----------



## patskywriter (May 27, 2014)

Potty said:


> … I might be assuming too much here, but are you hoping to maybe get one or two other forum members interested in being on your show?



Sure, I'd be open to having a couple more.    If they've got the guts. After all, now that I've had you, an Englishman, as a guest, I can now say that my show is international! (I have _viewers_ in Africa, Asia, and the Middle East, but you were my first "international" guest.) _Woohoo!_  :cheers:


----------



## Potty (May 27, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> now that I've had you,



Umm...



> an Englishman



Anglophilia at its most extreme? 



> as a guest



Phew!


----------



## patskywriter (May 27, 2014)

Potty said:


> … Anglophilia at its most extreme? …



Well, I wasn't going to say Moroccan or Korean, LOL. No Anglophilia here.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 27, 2014)

I'd be interested in doing it...if I ever finish a story and can get myself as pretty as Potty.Not much chance of either happening...lol


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> and can get myself as pretty as Potty.



Something we all aspire to, Tim.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 27, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Something we all aspire to, Tim.



For some of us it's tougher than for others. LOL


----------



## WechtleinUns (May 29, 2014)

Just think, Potty, you're a celebrity in the East and Middle East(and central East? Is that what it's called?)!!!!! Now you need to start practicing your autograph signature!


----------



## Potty (May 29, 2014)

Nobody has stopped me in the street yet!


----------



## Gumby (May 29, 2014)

You need to get some T-shirts made up with your book cover and title on the front and your photo on the back, pass them out for free.


----------



## Potty (May 29, 2014)

Gunna need to sell several hundred more copies to be able to afford a stunt like that!


----------



## Richied97 (Apr 25, 2015)

This is really neat, the whole interviewing and all


----------



## Amy_List (Apr 28, 2015)

thank you for sharing the video


----------



## Guy Faukes (Apr 28, 2015)

Another reminder that what you imagine people to look like by their usernames is usually not at all accurate.


----------



## escorial (Apr 29, 2015)

cool


----------

